# finding morels



## smokey

Heard today they found morels in Salem Indiana, can anybody confirm this


----------



## bigun

I cannot confirm that- I can however confirm a friend sent me a picture of a dozen or so blacks last Friday- laying on that days paper to confirm the date....Location? Lawrence County near Mitchell - I personally have not found anything in my area of Greene County- any day though :wink:


----------



## bigun

tried to upload the pic...but no dice :roll:


----------



## smokey

Thanks Bigun. Use you people down south to help me forecast when i will start, found people are better sometimes instead of nature


----------



## cwlake

The northern part of the state is usually 2 weeks behind the south.


----------



## bigun

Hey Smokey- went out yesterday on my farm - Eastern Greene County- We didnt find any - but the woods are right - blood-root up may-apples up, spring beauty up and blooming and trout lilly's up and blooming - my farm has never been great for the early blacks...last year found just over 11 pounds of mushrooms and less than 100 of those were blacks...will keep you posted -


----------



## smokey

I'm going today it's still alittle early up north but I'm tired of waiting. Thanks for the up date..... Happy Hunting


----------



## scottyg

Greetings all. This is my first post. I have benn hunting for 3 years now. We have a couple hundred acres in Martin county. I checked my 4 honey holes but nothing yet. I agree it's a great day just to be out in the woods. 
I have a question. I'm just learning and understand to look for ash, dead elm and tulip poplars. So far I think I have just been lucky. Any advice on what or where I should look. It seems that I find mostly on south facing hills. Is there a difference from top of ridge versus creek bed. I've also heard some say they have found by sycamores and by roadside fences. I'm sure it's just a little early but I just love the hunt. Very relaxing. Thank you all for your help. I've been reading these boards since last year and you have been extremely helpful. Happy Hunting.


----------



## indy_nebo

Scotty, dead and dying elms are the most reliable trees to hunt around in Indiana. Elms prefer VERY moist soil, so they tend to grow in valleys and creek beds, but try to avoid areas that flood regularly. Creek beds that have a fairly steep grade and receive runoff from surrounding hills are a good place to start. Once u get good at identifying the others (poplar and ash), u can increase ur search area to include southern facing slopes that have these trees. As far as soil goes, u want a good sandy loam. That is, dark moist soil that u can form a ball with in ur hand but crumbles apart easily. This soil is ideal as it allows for maximum moisture absorbancy without turning
into sloppy mud. Stay away from hard red clay, its hard for mush to push thru. Learn ur trees, and stick to good soil, and you'll have success.


----------



## scottyg

Thank you indy Nebo. I just returned from a nice area of about 5 acres of dead elm, old elm and new elm with a runoff limestone ravine with a 30-50% grade. Although I did not find any, it looks like an ideal spot. I did find a few ash trees and a couple tulip poplars. The soil was dark and packed in a ball. I'll try to take pics later or tomorrow and post. Is there a certain spot around the elm trees that they tend to grow? For example, I usually find small ones at the base of ash trees right next to the root. Thank you again for your help. 

Scotty


----------



## morelsandmanners

We found two very fresh blacks today in Jennings county. Still just a early. Found near a giant tulip poplar.


----------



## scottyg

Found a false morel tonight by dying elm 
Am I on the right track???


----------



## skydog32

These are from last night and today.


----------



## indy_nebo

Scotty, I notice the same when it comes to ash. But with elm, they tend to follow the roots outward along "veins" if u will. If u find one under an elm, imagine a line from the trunk of the tree to that one mushroom, then follow that line, you'll most likely find more along that line.


----------



## indy_nebo

Skydog, I really wish I could hunt the southern parts of the Hoosier Ntl. among others, but that would be like 3 hrs of driving just to get there for me as I live on the north side of Indy. I think I'm gonna have to settle for brown county, or even Green Sullivan. Got all day Monday to put in my first big hunt. I'll keep everyone posted. Here's to hoping!


----------

